# Mad Book Collector



## kingde (Feb 6, 2014)

From 2001 - 2006 I went on a mad music book collection rampage and collected every kind of book I thought would help be get to a profound level of understanding of music composition. 
I had a great skill of tracking down hard to find books and actually monitored the used book market for years to be able to complete a set of books or find very hard to get workbooks etc.
One of my proudest collections is being able to find every book related to Schenkerian analysis I could find. Including anything that could help clarify the topic. So I really ended up with what I believe could be the most complete and perhaps most pristine collection of Schenker related books around.
I have an engineering background so it was probably the engineer in me more than a musician that drove me to do this.
My intent was to have every shred of info I would need to unravel this info and make sense of music in a way in which I had free flexibility to be creative.
I also acquired every Joseph Schillinger book I could find and had this future mission of creating programmed versions of his theories so I could dissect and play around with musical patterns and structures so I could understand them better.
The Schillinger System seems to be able to allow musicians discover fresh patterns in rhythms and notes which may never be discovered otherwise (plausible permutations).
I started to try to create a way to have the code export his systems into a Music XML format so I could import them into Finale or some other program so I could use the patterns to create compositions.
I don't know if anyone has every thought of doing this or if it as already been done.
This idea is still on the back burner, as soon as I get my marketing business off the ground.
I wanted to learn the essentials of strategic business which could allow me to get an income so I had time to play around with all these 'maybe someday' projects.
It could be coming soon, but at the same time I might have to find a home for these books.
I even went so far as to collect a massive modal,plainsong and counterpoint library and even folk songs and school choir books as I wanted to get to the core of it all... (Am I nuts?) haha

Does this type of stuff interest anyone here.. it would be cool to interact with people about the merits of this and if someone wants to know what's in these kinds of books.. I could take a look ;-)

If you're really interested, I could make a list of what I have so it's kind of a virtual library..
I have several Shenkerian Analysis books which are completely out of print but which seems to be essential complementary learning to the core information. (People who dedicated themselves to teaching it in the 70s,80s etc)


----------

